# Dark sanctuary radio creepmas spooktacular listen now!



## DARK SANCTUARY (Dec 12, 2015)

12 spine chilling hours of darkness! From 80's, Goth, Punk, Avante Garde, Ambient, EBM, Industrial, synthpop, new wave, dark folk, metal, rock, alternative and more.. with your host DJ Nivek Tek. Plus horror, ghost stores, poems and mind numbing chaos!

DARK SANCTUARY RADIO is sponsored by DARK SANCTUARY PROMOTIONS. Professional music promotion for dark artists , labels and DJ's.


mix cloud dot com slash dark sanctuary


----------



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

thanks this is incredible will be listening to this all week!


----------



## TheHalloweenGuru (Sep 17, 2015)

Mixtape is fire.


----------

